# HSG after having child?



## Mimiloulou (Nov 12, 2009)

Has anyone had an had an HSG (or hycosy) done as part of investigations into secondary infertility or before IVF?  If so, did it reveal any problems?  I've never had one although suffering from secondary infertility and when I had fertility investigations done about 4 years ago I asked for a hycosy to check tubes and they refused to do it as I had a child already!  Now, I am looking at DE IVF and one clinic has told me I need an HSG to check for hyrosalpynx which they say can happen as a result of childbirth.  I've just had a contrast scan done in another clinic to check for scarring and adhesions in the uterus and they pointedly said they wouldn't be checking the tubes.  So I am wondering what's the usual policy in clinics?  Also a bit miffed that I now need another procedure when it would have been easy to check the tubes when I had the last contrast scan done!


----------



## Rosalina (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi senilemummy,

Just thought i would reply as a similar thing happened to me. 
I really wanted the HSG test doing but my consultant refused due to my history (i have 1 child and have had 1 m/c when trying naturally). 
I asked my GP to refer me for one but he sent it to my ivf consultant who refused!
Because we have unexplained infertility i wanted it doing so i could rule out any problems with my tubes.
It seems that clinics do vary as to whether they offer the HSG as standard procedure before ivf and it seems to be the consultants decision. 
I really do think its unfair as i really wanted it doing for peace of mind if nothing else that my tubes were clear.
The only thing i can suggest is paying privately. I may do that at some point myself.
Sorry i cant be more helpful.

Good luck!
xx


----------



## Mimiloulou (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks Rosalina,


In fact I did pay privately for everything!  In the case of one clinic who refused to do it I think the issue was that I paid a fixed price for a fertility MOT which included the hycosy.  So they charged the full price but wriggled out of the hycosy saying nothing had come up on the scan so it wasn't necessary!


More recently I've paid for a contrast scan but went with the consultant's decision as I had no idea that tubal issues could be a problem for IVF.  Can't understand though if they are doing the procedure why they don't do the tubes at the same time!  Obviously I will have to pay all over again to get the tubes checked now if I'm going with a clinic that wants this.  In any case I am now wondering if I should get them checked anyway!  Hindsight is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

I had a HSG privately prior to having IUI on the advice of my consultant.  Despite already having one child already, you can have subsequently blocked tubes.  I went the while way and had every test under the sun before embarking on IVF.


----------

